# Saddle: What is yours? I'm having issues with mine



## xtremgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi girls! I have the fizik vesta saddle that came with my giant anthem W. The seat was ok until lately where it rubs against my inner thigh and cause some pain/annoyance, as well as damaging my bike shorts. The sides of the seat is made of a harder material than the rest; maybe the harder material isn't made for me? 

Let me know your impressions, if you ever had that issue before and what solution would you recommend. Any suggestions for other seats? I would like something light and confortable  thanks!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a Specilized Lithia 143 as well. I also have a Terry Fly Tri Gel that I like. Both have good padding (which I need for longer rides). The Terry doesn't have as generous a cut-out as the Specialized which so far hasn't been an issue for me.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

I ride the SI Lady (LDY) Gel Flow on all of my bikes. My butt likes what she likes


----------



## norwish (Feb 22, 2010)

This one.

I had to change it after getting some serious back pain. This one's nice so far.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

WTB Rocket V's.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Rockin a Terry FLX on the hardtail and a Specialized Alias (143 on the Butt-O-Meter) for the road bike. Had an SI Lady Gel flo until I totally wore it out. Maybe I'll go back to that. Also used a WTB Diva. They are more platform-y (flat) but it was pretty comfortable. All these saddles were OK but none were fabulous. Still searching for the magic saddle.


----------



## pingey37 (Aug 1, 2011)

specialized ariel sl... love it. tried a couple of others (wtb diva and terry) but found them too wide. got my butt measured and lo and behold, i find out i have narrow sit bones. don't even want to know what this means for my childbearing ability, but sure as heck cleared up why the wider saddles were hurting so much and why i was having so much trouble getting up and behind them on the downhills...

i highly recommend the butt-0-meter for a proper fit.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I did not try the a**-o-meter, but I too like the Specialized Ariel (medium width). Only thing I miss from the WTBs I liked a long time is the stitching/texture on the nose to make it easier to creep up & stay there for uphills.


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

I've got a Chromag Lynx.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

I also used the ass-o-meter  and ended up with a Specialized Lithia, mainly because it was what was available in my size and I just couldn't take the Terry Damselfly any more. (The Damselfly is a very poor choice for a mtb bike saddle, I know.)

The Lithia is pretty comfortable but feels just a titch wide still, despite me being smack in the middle of whatever size range it covered. I also really don't like the split back of the saddle (it forms a 'v') - there's no good way to upholster that without leaving a pointy edge. As I frequently come into contact with parts of my bike that should be physically impossible to touch while riding, it's hurt me a couple of times.

Love the cutout though, and won't consider a saddle without one.

gabrielle


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> I did not try the a**-o-meter, but I too like the Specialized Ariel (medium width). Only thing I miss from the WTBs I liked a long time is the stitching/texture on the nose to make it easier to creep up & stay there for uphills.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: I also have the Ariel saddle in medium width (143mm) and love it. Need to replace my other saddles with that one, soon!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jaclynj said:


> I've got a Chromag Lynx.


I have the Chromag Lynx DT on my dh bike and trail bike. I have no complaints


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

I've used the WTB Speed She titanium leather saddles on all my bikes for years. Me and my butt like them!


----------



## VioletSS (Aug 5, 2011)

I like WTB Rocket Vs too.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with Sette's Luna saddle? I just built a bike for an old friend coming into town. It's more deeply cut than my Ritchy biomax and the price seemed right <$20.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

8.8.2011 
The Specialized Web site is having a sale on Women's saddles.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Selle Italia Max Flite Trans Am Gelflow (l the only place you can find them now is on ebay) has been my go-to for endurance racing. The backup is the Selle Italia Lady SLR. 

Biggest saddle disappointment for me in my search to find the right one has been Terry. Any of the ones I've tried have felt great initially, but when they break in (about 1 day after their return period), the padding goes to hell and squeezes the cutout closed.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I have an appointment at a local shop that specializes in triathlon-related gear for next Thursday. They will give me a free bike fit with an Adamo demo saddle and send me off for a week to try it out. The Adamo has a very unusual design but a lot of triathletes like it apparently. Adamo also makes a mountain bike specific saddle: Adamo Peak 
I'll report back. I'm trying out this saddle on my road bike, since you sit in the saddle longer on road rides and that's when I have more discomfort, numbness.


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

Since we are each built differently, what might work on one gal might not on another. i can't ride womens saddles. they are too wide cause a lot of friction on my bum and inner thighs. i've been using mens saddles for years. now i only use a selle italia slr xc gel flow with a cutout. i only ride mountain bikes and on/off the saddle constantly. not sure if this saddle will work on a road bike because you sit a lot more. you might have to try a few saddles to figure it out. borrow a friends. it's much cheaper than buying a few saddles to figure out they don't work for ya. i've converted a few friends after they borrowed mine. good luck!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

June Bug said:


> I have an appointment at a local shop that specializes in triathlon-related gear for next Thursday. They will give me a free bike fit with an Adamo demo saddle and send me off for a week to try it out. The Adamo has a very unusual design but a lot of triathletes like it apparently. Adamo also makes a mountain bike specific saddle: Adamo Peak
> I'll report back. I'm trying out this saddle on my road bike, since you sit in the saddle longer on road rides and that's when I have more discomfort, numbness.


Well, did one 20-mile road ride on the Adamo and returned it. Just does not work for me. It might be fine if you are on aero bars the entire time (pretty much what it is designed for), but I was numb in places where I'd never been numb before -- it just felt too wide and the "wings" too pointy.


----------



## velodrama (Aug 27, 2011)

I also had problems until I got a specialized phenom. the wtb saddle that came stock on my bike was really uncomfortable, tried the specialized ariel next but still rubbed a little bit. I also tried the adamo on my road bike and thought it was too wide. I thought the "ass-o-meter" was helpful too- didn't realize until this year I was riding on too narrow of a saddle- now I am on a 143.

The other thing to think about is seat height- if your seat is too high and your hips rock, this can cause increased chafe/presssure.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry if i am repeating someone else, didn't read every post. If your saddle is rubbing your inner thighs, look at your seat height. It may a little too high. Just a thought.


----------



## xtremgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

How does the seat height affect the inner thigh? Isn't something to do with the width of the nose of the saddle?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i have the same saddle. works for me, but only because my butt is used to harder ones. if it had been my FIRST saddle, i wouldnt be able to handle it! 

i know what you mean, that shiny plastic on the sides....but damn does it look pretty


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

So, I come here whenever I need information or advice for my wife's bike. She is not so into gear or reading about gear on a forum to come here herself, but she definitely appreciates when I find her something that makes her ride more comfortable. I'm always reporting back to her that the ladies over on the Women's Lounge said this or said that.

She's been complaining about her saddle which led me to read all the saddle threads here in the Women's Lounge. I went back and said "honey, they all recommend going to a Specialized shop and getting measured with the ass-o-meter". There is a good shop near where we ride and we planned to go over and get her measured. She was psyched to get the "right" saddle. We went yesterday and the owner directed us to the ass-o-meter for measuring. So, there we were staring down at this piece of rubber glued to a piece cardboard. "That's the ass-o-meter?!?" "Where's the attachments? Where's the lasers and led lights? You don't have to strap her in like an MRI?"

We had a huge laugh about it because we were expecting something totally hi-tech. Well, we got her measured and she tried the Ariel and the Lithia. She decided on the Ariel. Much more comfortable and much cooler looking (that matters right?).

Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------

